# Table D3 CEC



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

Grinding said:


> Learning how to use this table. For example if i have an amperage of 10 and distance of 27..will I always use the higher distance to obtain my conductor size (39.2m) ?
> Also if it's a 3% V drop would I just bring the distance down 3x to 9.8m ? And use 12AWG ?


No.

The numbers in table D3 are not the distance of the run, they are the number you need to use in the formula given in the example (note 9)

For instance, assuming your voltage is 120 with a 10 amp load and you were using 12 awg wire (75 degree rating) the formula would be, 9.8 x 3 x 1.09 x 1 = 32.0m

So with 120 volt, 10 amp load, 3% drop, using 12 awg wire the run can be 32 meters long


----------

